# Doesn't get any better....10lber



## SlimHeavy (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, I knew it was gettin crunch time in regards to bed fishin for big bass and my plans were to just go out and catch as many males as possible for the fryin pan and catch a few females butI saw this hoss swimmin around near a bed, but she wasn't "on" it. I fished around a little and caught a few keepers, came back and thereshe was. Dropped a 8 inch Zoom trick worm on the bed, twitched it once and fish on!!!!!!!!! Now I've lost a couple "mounters" at this spot but have never landed em...so instincts told me to get er in, I had the drag hammered down, got her within arms reach and got er by the lip and that's all she wrote!!!!!. She was 27 inches bottom lip to tail, 20 inch gurth...took the fish by smokey Js fish market in milton to get an official weight and it was 9.997lbs..somethin like that...I'll call her ten...and yes she will be onthe wall in my recently purchased house!!!!!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats a hoss!!! Nice Fish!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That will look good on the wall. Nice fish.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

:clap Nice


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

thats a real nice one good job nice pics


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I would mount her also...thats a beauty...good jobon landing her.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Beast! Nice job.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice fish!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

yep, i'd call her 10 too. AWESOME!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice Bass...Be sure to show us the mount.

:letsdrink


----------

